
Omegle - Talk to Strangers - madh
http://omegle.com/
======
Caligula
Here is what happens when you talk to strangers:

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

Stranger: hi

You: hi

Stranger: sup boo

You: not much

You: 4am i should be sleeping

Stranger: exciting

Stranger: do you have a d%$^ or a c^%$?

You: so is this a bot or a per...

Stranger: person

You: ok its a person

Stranger: you?

You: or one sick alice bot

Stranger: not sure what that means

Stranger: but thanks?

Stranger: i take it you have a d%$^

Stranger: girls don't really know about bots and what not

------
varjag
A transcript:

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: hi

Stranger: hi

You: first time here

Stranger: well your interesting

Stranger: let me guess

Stranger: your a fucking creep trying to find little boys to fuck?

Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Not sure this idea will fly.

------
sho
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

Stranger: Hello,operator.

You: This is 911, what's your emergency

Stranger: i need the number

Stranger: for 911

You: I'm sorry sir

You: I can't help you with that

Your conversational partner has disconnected.

------
vizard
Not very interesting.

edit: Is it possible to have some filtering according to interests or
whatever? Otherwise conversations are exceedingly random.

~~~
arihelgason
I guess the randomness is what differentiates it from thousands of other chat
sites. However, the randomness also leads to the kind of conversations seen
above.

------
slavox
This site has been on 4chan for a few days, It's being bombarded with trolls
and the like.

it's unlikely you'll get a good conversation in until they are bored

------
visitor4rmindia
This is a lot of fun actually - but how is it hacker news?

